# Rounding a mitered corner?



## nannienine (Feb 2, 2012)

I am very new at this and I am making an island table top which I have mitered the 4 corners. I now realize that the corners are just too sharp and someone is going to run right into one. My question is can you use the router with a round over bit to round the corners or would it be better to not do mitered corners and then route the table top.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Mitered corners are fine and can be milled after they are set.

You can cut a radius on the entire corner using a pattern and a pattern bit.
Then hit it with the round over.

Another way to soften the corner is to carefully do a "vertical" roundover (or just sand, rasp, whatever) at the corner followed by the edge roundover.

Can also cut a 45 degree nib off of the corner then roundover. 

Essentially any way you can soften the sharp point of the miter before rounding over will help.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

You need to be very careful when doing this with a router or you may make a mess of your miter joint. A backer block is a good idea to hold the wood fibers in place while the router is cutting them. Failure to do this will cause chip-out as the router bit bends the fine edges of the wood out away from it's mating piece just before it cuts them.


----------



## nannienine (Feb 2, 2012)

thank you for your help, I had looked everywhere and could not find the answer . So I took off the trim and decided to go without the miter this time. I am going to try to round miter corners using the methods you describe but on some scrap wood till I feel more secure with it. I am really very new at this and appreciate your help. I have been reading as many posts as I can and have learned a lot from this forum.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

*Bosch 1617EVSPK/1617EVSTB*

Myself I don't see any difference between the EVSPK and the EVSTB. What am I missing ? Beside the price. Can get both with free s/h. $189.00 vs $207.98. Not that much difference, but $18.98 is money I can use for something else. LOL, yap, :laugh: I'm tight. Thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

nannienine said:


> I am very new at this and I am making an island table top which I have mitered the 4 corners. I now realize that the corners are just too sharp and someone is going to run right into one. My question is can you use the router with a round over bit to round the corners or would it be better to not do mitered corners and then route the table top.


Here is an easy way to round the corners of an island table top which also ensures that all four are identical. Round one corner of a board using a band or jig saw and sand it smooth, clamp this under a corner and with a straight bearing bit away you go. Cutting the corner off first with a jig saw make the routing much faster.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Joey,
If you don't have a flush trim bit like the one Harry shows you might have a pattern bit that you can use with the template on top of your work.
Here are some pictures that might explain it better. You cam make the templates without the use of a CNC but I have a CNC so I used it. When you make templates like this write the radius or any other information you need to use it on the template and keep it for later use.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Can also buy (gasp!) ready made templates for this stuff if making same isn't an option.

Just one source, for instance

Woodhaven 3650 Outside Radius Set : Corner & Curved Templates


----------

